# 5,000 Mile Model 3 Review: Best Car I’ve Ever Driven



## Yogi32 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Gargantuar (May 28, 2017)

Very nice review, concise, but lots of aspects discussed, good video to suggest for someone not yet familiar with the Model 3.


----------



## Yogi32 (Apr 24, 2018)

Gargantuar said:


> Very nice review, concise, but lots of aspects discussed, good video to suggest for someone not yet familiar with the Model 3.


Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Well done!

Very complete and mirrors my impressions very closely. Nice to see them in one place, quickly explained and well-edited.

Can't help but to compare this to the first six months of early public reviews which felt obliged to criticize the UI and control layout as if they were a quirky half-baked design mistake that merited some head shaking rebuke, rather than a refreshingly modern direction that just required a little familiarization.

Thanks! I'll point newcomers to this video for a great overview of Model 3.


----------



## Yogi32 (Apr 24, 2018)

John said:


> Well done!
> 
> Very complete and mirrors my impressions very closely. Nice to see them in one place, quickly explained and well-edited.
> 
> ...


Thanks John! I wanted to put together a comprehensive yet concise review mainly for the reservation holders who haven't gotten their car yet to give them an idea of what it's really like owning the Model 3.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@Yogi32 saw this video as well I saw a few other of your videos what are you using as equipment? you should do more there is a few YouTubers on here as well.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Yogi32 said:


>


Great Model 3 review! Having owned one myself for over 6 weeks, these are some of the best things about your review:

1) Provides the most accurate impression of what the Model 3 is really like to own.
2) The information comes at the viewer at just the right speed. I usually need to watch video reviews at 1.25X or 1.5X playback speed.
3) Didn't gloss over the negatives or flaws needing improvement.
4) Did a fairly good job of capturing the "magic" that driving a Model 3 provides. But perhaps I'm not the best judge of that because I already understand the magic.

What I didn't like:

1) Showed the driver barrelling down the highway with eyes on the touchscreen for an unacceptably long period of time. Peripheral vision can only convey so much information, it is necessary to periodically look down the road (every few seconds at least). This sets a bad example for AP usage.

2) Didn't touch directly upon magic of how simple it is to get in and drive it followed by the simplicity of putting it in park and walking away (unless I missed it). I've been going back and forth between an ICE car with keyless ignition and the Model 3. While the ICE car doesn't have keyless entry (needs a button pushed on the fob), that's not the biggest difference. It's the integration of the parking brake with the gear selector stalk. The simple act of simplifying the usual tasks to be performed before exiting the car has a surprisingly positive effect on my psyche. I feel more liberated.

Thanks for the great review. This is a good one to link to for people not familiar with the car.


----------

